# How to export from Aperture 3 RAW to jpegs within specific dimensions?



## cayenne (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm wanting to apply to shoot at the New Orleans Jazz Fest for the first time ever...and I've found the site you have to register on, to submit applications.

The site has sizing stipulations with regard to size of jpegs. I've edited...and have many cropped without keeping 'original' dimensions.

The site says the images have to be no larger than 1920 pixels on the longest edge, and no greater than 1.8 MB in size.

I've got all my images I want to export flagged....is there a way to export all sizes and images to fit within these dimensions with one big select and export?

I'm guessing the answer is likely no....if not, what is the best way to know what your jpeg is going to be ? The choices I see are jpeg original size, jpeg 50% original, jpeg fit withing 1024x1024 or jpeg fit within 640x640

I would think that the easiest way to do something in bulk, would be to somehow tell Aperture to export to jpeg, and keep the size to 1.8MB or less....?

Any suggestions? I don't see a quick way to just select an image...tell it go export to jpeg...and see the sizes it would be with regard to the choices given...? I mean, I definitely want them to be as close to the limits as possible for best size and resolution, especially in case they take them and shrink for website or printing?

Thanks in advance,
cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2012)

Select Edit from the Export Preset... popup menu, click the + button in the lower left, select one of the jpg formats, then define your parameters, rename it, save it, and you're good to go.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Select Edit from the Export Preset... popup menu, click the + button in the lower left, select one of the jpg formats, then define your parameters, rename it, save it, and you're good to go.



Thanks I found that.

I was hoping for a bit more flexibility...like < 1.8MB && no side > 1920 pixels....

I ended up bumping quality to 9, and setting pixes to maximum 1920x1920, and I think that worked....but sure would be nice to be able to click an image...manipulate the parameters for the jpg and be able to see in realtime what the dimensions of final image in jpeg (or whatever format) would be, so you could more easily maximize your output files.


----------

